# Guitar Build



## bluecob (Oct 12, 2016)

*Guitar Build*

I am getting into building solid body Guitars and would like to ask if anyone here has some suggestions on what Router bits I should use?

Thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

David tell us what you specifically need to do with the router. We have had some luthiers on the forum but I'm not sure if any are here regularly right now.


----------



## bluecob (Oct 12, 2016)

*Router bits*

Hi.

I am trying to rout the neck/control and pickup sockets for a Telecaster plus the outline of the body once cut out slightly oversize.

I have two Routers no idea what size and cannot see anything in the Manual. I have bought some bits which do not fit and Gawd knows how many collets which again do not fit.

I just do not understand why there are so many different pieces for such simple things.

Mt Routers are:

Skil 1840
B&D XW850E

I have emailed both the above who were virtually useless.

Frustration is now starting to set in. 

Thanks.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, David. I am in the process of building my first acoustic guitar and I have to tell you that if frustration is setting in this early in the game you'll need to adjust your expectations! LOL! It's a blast to be building a guitar and there are as many ways to skin that cat as there are cats.

There are a lot of videos on YouTube with people showing the way they cut necks, pockets in bodies, and bodies themselves and you'll find some similarities in the bits and methods used but each is also different enough that you'll get some good ideas from watching.

I'd go to YouTube and just start watching videos and then you'll settle into a methodology that fits your needs and tools available.


----------



## bluecob (Oct 12, 2016)

I agree, YouTube is a mine of information and I have watched loads of videos. This I think might be my problem, they all tend to assume that you know what you are doing which I do not yet.

This is why I joined this Forum hoping for help.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

I would refer you to go to the Telecaster Discussion Page Re-Issue Home depot forum, and you can get all of the solid body guitar building information you will ever need. I have been a member there for many years, and it's the best internet site for all types of guitar and amp, etc. building.

Tele Home Depot | Telecaster Guitar Forum


----------



## bluecob (Oct 12, 2016)

Do you have details? A link perhaps?

Thanks.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

For routing out cavities you need either a plunge straight bit or an up spiral bit if you use guide bushings 1-3/16" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools. For the outline of the body and possibly the insets for pickups, you either need a flush trim bit (guide bearing at the bottom) or a pattern bit (guide bearing mounted above cutter on it's shaft). For either system you need templates to follow. For guide bushings you need at least 1/4" thick material (the material has to at least as thick as the noses on the guide bushings are long). Many use mdf for their templates but a sheet plastic is more durable but a lot more expensive. You would probably need to use 8mm thick material as I think 6mm might be too thin because it is slightly less than 1/4".

Harry Sinclair posted some very good tutorials on the use of guide bushings that can be found by clicking on the Routerforums logo and going to our home page. Don't despair about the issues you are facing. We'll help you get through them so just be patient and keep asking questions.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

David; over on the this side of the Atlantic, router bit shanks are available as 1/4" or 1/2". You MUST have the correct correspondingly sized collet for the specific brand of router you own. They are not interchangeable between brands,
In Europe and elsewhere, your collets and bit shank sizes are metric and not compatible with the Imperial sized ones. 
Having said that, all brands of bits of any particular shank size are universal between routers with that size of collet.
A lot, if not most, newer routers will accept any size collet of that brand.
ie a Bosch router will accept Bosch collets of any size. The small trim routers only accept the smaller collets.
Hope that cleared up the confusion?
A lot of us here on the Forum have Bosch power tools in part because their Customer Service and support are excellent. just sayin'... 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=Bosc...-ne8AfcuJWYBA#q=Bosch+router+collets&tbm=shop


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

bluecob said:


> Do you have details? A link perhaps?
> 
> Thanks.


Tele Home Depot | Telecaster Guitar Forum


----------

